# Diesel Engine - TurboCharger- 2005



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع 2005


System Structure and Controller Concept for an Advanced Turbocharger/
EGR System for a Turbocharged Passenger Car Diesel Engine
drawGradient()الرابط ......................:
http://www.haw-hamburg.de/pers/Gheo...05/SAE_2005.pdf
لا تنسوا الدعاء الصالح 
على فكرة معظم الروابط الخاصة بى سهلة جدا ...بمعنى اضغط وحمل طوالى ..وشكرا 

Eng-Maher ** :5: **


----------



## AHMAD_EMAD (16 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (16 أغسطس 2006)

نعم روابطك جميلة وسهة التحميل 
شكر جزيلا


----------



## الطالب الهندسي (16 أغسطس 2006)

*[FRAME="2 10"]بارك الله فيك 
بالفعل مهندس وممتاز
جزاك الله كل خير زجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم[/FRAME]*


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر جدا اخى الطالب الهندسى فهذا من فضل ربى عليا


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

سنان عبد الغفار قال:


> نعم روابطك جميلة وسهة التحميل
> شكر جزيلا



************************
مشكووووووور سنان


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmad_emad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



-------------******************-----------------------
مشكووووووووووور اخى احمد عماد


----------



## حسام جاسم (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك.


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 نوفمبر 2006)

وسلمت انت من كل شر مشكووووور اخى حسام جاسم.


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ولد الكندي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووور أخوي و جزاااااااااك الله الف خير ...

في انتظار مواضيعك الجديدة ...


تحياتي ...


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 ديسمبر 2006)

moamenachour قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



--------------------------

مشكوور اخى مؤمن


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ولد الكندي قال:


> مشكووووور أخوي و جزاااااااااك الله الف خير ...
> 
> في انتظار مواضيعك الجديدة ...
> 
> ...



-----------------
مشكووووووووور اخى العزيز الكندى :84:


----------



## بدراوى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووور بدراوى


----------



## minajim (5 يناير 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## سعود الكعبي (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم ع الأشياء المفيدة التي تقدمها لنا و جعلها إن شالله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 يناير 2007)

مشكور حبيبى سعود والله يبارك فيك


----------



## بوجمانه (8 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررر جدا ونريد المزيد


----------



## كونكورد (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخى ماهر وياريت الاقى اختبارات من ال Sae


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور بوجمانه ...
واخى كونكورد 
الف شكر جميعا


----------



## كونكورد (14 فبراير 2007)

روابطك جميلة وسهة التحميل 
شكر جزيلا


----------



## المستشار8 (14 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## شوان غازي (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا فعلا موضوع شيق ويستحق الشكر


----------



## mimh999 (19 فبراير 2007)

_جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخى شوان واخى الكريم mimh999


----------



## الجدى (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا مهندس / مهور
شكراً جزيلا على المجهودات التى تصنعها 
نرجو ان تكون صدقة جارية لك


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> شكرا مهندس / مهور
> شكراً جزيلا على المجهودات التى تصنعها
> نرجو ان تكون صدقة جارية لك



--------------------------------------------
مشكور اخى والله يبارك فيك ونورت المنتدى اخى محمد . :55:


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (16 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كونكورد (17 مارس 2007)

_نعم روابطك جميلة وسهة التحميل 
شكر جزيلا_


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 مارس 2007)

تشكرات اخى( كونكورد) بصراحه اسم مميز


----------



## ENG. MAHMOUD GAMAL (23 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل حسن سويد (23 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ENG. MAHMOUD GAMAL (28 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا عزيزى المهندس محمود جمال 
والمهندس نبيل حسن 
الف شكر​


----------



## gabr (28 مارس 2007)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز


----------



## م.حمام (30 مارس 2007)

الله ينور عليييييك يا اخي لسة بفكر كيف احصل على هذا الموضوع


----------



## sakr6565 (1 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

رابط اخر يتكلم عنه بشكل عام ...............

Turbocharger History​







الرابط .............................


http://www.turbomustangs.com/turbotech/turbo_guide.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أبريل 2007)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (4 مايو 2007)

الف شكر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا استاذي ماهر وعلي سرعه التحميل ؟
بس ممكن تورني بتعمل ايه علشان تكون سريعه كده


----------



## thekind_85 (5 مايو 2007)

الله يباركلك


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 مايو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> شكرا استاذي ماهر وعلي سرعه التحميل ؟
> بس ممكن تورني بتعمل ايه علشان تكون سريعه كده



-------------------------------------------------
نورت يا ريمون 
انا امتلك الدون لود مانجر وبعد البحث والعصور على الملف pdf يتم انزال الكتاب كامل عن طريق الدون لود مانجر ... وعند الدخول فى خواصه بتلاقى امتداد الملف الذى تم حفظه على الجهاز .. وباخده كوبى ثم بيست مباشرتا اليكم .. وشكرا.

:1:


----------



## محمد عمر (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا أخ ماهر وإذا سمحت إذا عندك أي معلومات حول أنظمة الهواء المضغوط وألية التحكم فيه في ا لشاحنات لإستعمالات الفرامل


----------



## احمد مؤنس (15 يوليو 2007)

نعم روابطك جميلة وسهة التحميل 
شكر جزي


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## do3a2rose (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس

وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## do3a2rose (2 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل فعلا ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## غسان التكريتي (2 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر لكم ..... اشكرك جميعا


----------



## م.حمام (13 نوفمبر 2007)

والله يا اخي جزاكم الله خيرا
وياريت تواصل عرض الاشياء التعلقة بالديزيل مثل 
actuator & governer system
وشكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
اخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى:12:


----------



## سدير عدنان (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على هذ1ه الجهود المبذولة


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر لكم ..... اشكرك جميعا


----------

